# Moulting and missing feathers......



## Mgruber (May 12, 2016)

*Moulting*

I have a question, one of skys dark feathers is sticking out. It has yet to go through a moult. When can I expect him/ her to start moulting? Sky and thunder are 3 months old, have yet to lose some baby bars. Ty
Mindy:albino::green pied:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

At 3 months old, your budgies are at the age where they can first start their moults.
For detailed information, check these links below: 
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/104927-miserable-molting.html


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

greetings yeah molting can be stressful on a budgie or other birds often.I think as they get older it could be more stressful on them.my Gracie is going through her first and it had a slight stress on her,but I gave special molt food.she's just about done I think her feathers haven't come out as much now.

Aluz has given you a link to molting.hopefully those advice will help you choose the right foods and have you better prepared for the next as your budgie grows.

Blessings and we're here if you need us.may your budgie bring you happiness and joy for many years.


----------



## Mgruber (May 12, 2016)

Hey everyone,

Is it normal to have feathers missing around her vent? Almost all naked down around her vent. She has been shedding her flight feathers, just keeping an eye on her to make sure she is all right with her moulting.

Mindy


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I have merged your two threads regarding molting into one and ask that you not start multiple threads on the same topic. 

When molting normally, budgies do not lose the feathers around the vent resulting in a bare area.

If your budgie has a bare area around her vent then there is an underlying problem which needs to be addressed.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/340426-common-avian-parasites.html

I would recommend you take your bird to an Avian Vet for a proper diagnosis of the problem and treatment plan if appropriate.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.*


----------



## Mgruber (May 12, 2016)

Can anyone reccommend a good avian vet around faribault mn? Thanks mindy


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*

This link gives you a PDF of Avian Veterinarians in MN by location:
http://www.mnbird.org/docs/veterinarians_by_location_in_minnesota.pdf

Vicki Schultz, D.V.M. - South Hyland Pet Hospital
5400 West Old Shakopee Rd., Bloomington, MN 55437 
Tel. (952) 884-1868

Jaime Pajak, D.V.M. - Avian and Exotic Veterinary Housecall Service, PLLC
Serving the Minneapolis/St. Paul and surrounding suburbs.
Tel: 612/520.1DVM (1386)*


----------



## Mgruber (May 12, 2016)

I have to call and talk to sarah at faribault animal center to see what she says about sundrops nearly naked vent. Praying its either normal or something i can handle.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Let us know what the vet says! :fingerx: Hopefully it's nothing serious.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Mgruber said:



I have to call and talk to sarah at faribault animal center to see what she says about sundrops nearly naked vent. Praying its either normal or something i can handle.

Click to expand...

Mindy,

It is my understanding that Faribault Animal Center is a Pet Store, not an Avian Vet.

It is very important you have Sundrop seen by an Avian Vet or an Exotic Vet with extensive experience with small birds.

Please make the effort necessary to get the proper diagnosis and treatment plan for your little one.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Have you taken Snowdrop to an Avian vet yet?*


----------



## Mgruber (May 12, 2016)

I havent had a chance, was hoping for an avain vet in town, as i dont drive and would have to use taxi service to go anywhere out of town or dad would have to come down and google where the closest vet is and drive there, plus i dont have any credit cards, so kinda limited. I dont think faribault vetrinary clinic would care for birds maybe closest is maybe burnsville mn. Joshs friend john could take me, but then would have to pay him back in advance after seeing an avian vet.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The sooner you get Snowdrop in to see an Avian Vet the better.

When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.

The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.*


----------

